# East harbor conditions?



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Anyone have an update on how the ice at East Harbor is holding up?

Thanks


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Anyone have an update on how the ice at East Harbor is holding up?
> 
> Thanks


Thursday the 5" of ice was starting to get soft. There were some open spots. I think it should be ok with the cold temps today and tonite for Saturday on the north end.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

North end was fine today.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

Friend of mine went in on the way in. Fyi


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Still 5" thick as of 2:00 at the north end. But some sketchy areas near shore.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Hope he is ok. I fished it all day no issues. Ice is done for now very soft when we left.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

redthirty said:


> Hope he is ok. I fished it all day no issues. Ice is done for now very soft when we left.


He is ok busted his lip but I just talked to him a little bit ago and he is in good spirits. He fell through about 25yds from the shoreline.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Always a rude awakening when you drop in, be it in 2' or 10'. That water is a rude awakening when it goes up your legs, and it hurts if in there for long. Glad he is ok and it was only waist deep, could have been a lot worse. Good to have buddies there too ! Mike


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Had a pretty good time up there this week. Brought home 137 gills in 3 days with a few nice perch and some fat crappies in the mix.


----------

